# Methylation (TMG, SAM-e et al)



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone tried any of those supplements ? They are supposed to help with mood and some naturophatic doctors recommend them, specially SAM-e which is known to relieve some forms of depression.

I for one have never tried SAM-E, but I've noticed a significant mood boost with TMG (Tri Methyl Glycine). Basically, TMG can provide some of the benefits of SAM-e at a reduced cost, because the body can manufacture SAM-e through TMG.

I'm still experimenting, but I find it to be a great mood booster for those with recurrent depression (like me). Just don't over do it, I took 500mg on an empty stomach and it is more than enough, it clearly has some effects on the brain, i think due to increased neurotransmitter synthesis.

http://www.raysahelian.com/methyl.html

http://www.enzymestuff.com/methylation.htm

http://www.nutritional-healing.com.au/content/articles-content.php?heading=Major%20Mental%20Illness%20Biochemical%20Subtypes


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

If you have liver problems you should definately try TMG or SAM-e. I've been taking TMG for a week and I feel much better.

Quoted from http://www.gilbertssyndrome.com/thingsthathelp.phpI got Nature Made brand SAMe about a month ago, thanks to suggestions on this site. I've been taking it here and there along with other supplements but not felt much of a difference. That is, until yesterday.
I decided to try the supplements all on their own, and yesterday was the day for testing SAMe. I discovered that I had only been taking a half-dose (200mg). It's worded strangely, but it appears you need to take 400mg (2 tablets) at ONCE. Well, I finally did this, and there was a marked positive effect. My mood improved, my brain fog subsided, music sounded better, and I became more outgoing and felt better overall. It was similar to the effect of Dextromethorphan, I thought, only about 1/3 as strong. 
I've only tried the full dose this once, but based on how I felt (and still feel this morning), I highly recommend it. 
Here's what it says on the box:
Quote:
SAM-e (s-adenosylmethionine) is a naturally occurring compound found in all living organisms. In humans, SAM-e is distributed throughout the body and is involved in many biochemical processes. Since significant amounts of SAM-e are not available through diet alone, the body is primarily responsible for producing its own SAM-e. Scientists know that SAM-e declines as people age and that certain groups of people, including those with *low mood and liver conditions*, tend to have lower levels of SAM-e in their bodies. Over 100 clinical studies involving thousands of people have proven that SAM-e supplementation benefits a multitude of body functions including:
* Mood Support: Enhances mood by promoting a healthy balance of neurotransmitters, *dopamine* and serotonin, which are part of overall healthy brain cell functions.
* Joint Comfort: Promotes joint health by helping to maintain joint cartilage which naturally deteriorates with physical activity and age
* Liver Health: Helps support detoxification and overall healthy liver functions.
Interesting to note that while I noted a similarity in effect with dextromethorphan, it turns out this ALSO helps improve dopamine and serotonin levels. Toss in the help with detox and this becomes very beneficial.
I still take hits in energy/discomfort/fog after I eat, but not quite as bad, and it doesnt last as long.​


----------

